# televisor Samsung CL25M2MQ



## gpangel (Ene 23, 2008)

Buen Dia 

Recientemente el tv samsung CL25M2MQ presento la siguiente falla en la imagen aparece con un aumento  horizontalmente si alguien pudiera colaborarme con este problema a que se debe o plano electrico del modelo estaria agredecido.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 23, 2008)

no tengo idea de que chasis monta ese tv si me lo dices miro en mi base de datos a ver si tengo el esquema....de todas maneras si hay aumento o alargamiento de la imagen suele ser por filtros en mal estado secos o descapacitados buscalos que algunos solo con mirarlos se ven inchados y con perdidas de acido.....(mas bien pocas veces,,,,,) para provarlos te recomiendo un medidor lcr porque los tester los miden por tiempo de descarga y no por el efecto que produce al meterle una frecuencia......por lo si no estan muy jodidos te dicen que estan ok cuando no lo estan...SUERTE


----------

